# How to fix firefox stuttering with flash (youtube etc)



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2009)

Shamelessly copied from here





> Basically, Firefox takes a snapshot of all of your open tabs every ten seconds, so that if you close your browser, you can open it to where you left off. Though you wouldn't think grabbing the plain text URL of a few webpages would be such an arduous task for the browser that it causes video to stutter, for some reason it is.
> 
> So what's the solution? Well, if you want to throw the baby out with the bath water, you can turn off the session restore feature altogether. A more sane solution is to simply lengthen the period of time between snapshots. To do this, type about:config into Firefox's address bar, then in the filter box enter browser.sessionstore.interval. The default value is 10000, which is the number of milliseconds between snapshots. Setting the number to 120000 lengthens the period to two minutes, a more reasonable but still useful period. Of course, you can set it to whatever you want, as long as you keep in mind that you're dealing with milliseconds.




Its certainly made FF a lot better for me in youtube, i set it to two minutes as they suggested.


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for this, its worked a treat for me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2009)

we have a thanks button for a reason  (competing with other users for more thanks, i think)


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice find. However, I've not noticed this stuttering. I'll check it out later. Setting the refresh interval to one second should reveal it...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2009)

qubit said:


> Nice find. However, I've not noticed this stuttering. I'll check it out later. Setting the refresh interval to one second should reveal it...



it looks like hitching due to internet lag, however audio plays fine while only video stutters.


It seems to get worse the more tabs you have open, and the longer the browsers been running. (so try opening 50 tabs of TPU pages, closing 45 of em, and see what happens)


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Mussels.  Now my daughter can watch Charlie the Unicorn and that kid Fred in peace.  :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok Mussels Would this effect Hulu Desktop  if Firefox was your Default browser?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 25, 2010)

This begs the question why doesn't Firefox just save the browser state when it changes?  I guess it's easier to just write a lazy counter.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Ok Mussels Would this effect Hulu Desktop  if Firefox was your Default browser?



I have no idea what hulu desktop is. this will affect anything running through the firefox browser - and possibly be a cause of lag so long as firefox is running (i noticed lag in L4D2 when firefox was left running)



DirectorC said:


> This begs the question why doesn't Firefox just save the browser state when it changes?  I guess it's easier to just write a lazy counter.



because it would delay the loading/closing of new tabs, and people would bitch about the lag.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I just checked it's only available in the US...

Hulu Desktop is it's own Browser....

It's the best online TV I have ever seen...

I think it will replace my satellite Service if it keeps expanding like it is


----------

